# Golden Wave



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

New work playing with compound veneering technique that I teach during my new live Veneer Me Crazy demonstrations 1 Sunday of every month. Look for this project in fall issues of American Woodturner too!

Enjoy!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whew!!!


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Simply beautiful!!!!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

beautiful piece of art.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Art, not craft. Exquisite piece.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful Scott


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It is always nice to see a new piece form you Scott. I'm looking forward to the veneer sessions.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow! Impressive (and beautiful!) work!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Whew!!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful...!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is so cool


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Scott,

I know Alaska is close to Russia, but that looks similar to their logo !!! LOL
Dan


----------

